# What to do when your minis don't rank up?



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

My cold one knights are presenting me with a problem: they're too long from snout to tail tip. When I originally got them and assembled the first 5(of 10 total), I assumed that I would be running them as two units, but with what I have heard of 8E, it may be desirable to have them as one unit 2 ranks deep, so I assembled the second group of 5 as just regular knights (no command). I then discovered that the snouts of the second rank run up against the tails of the first rank such that I either have to have them a good chunk behind the front rank or staggered. Had I been thinking (me think, that's impossibe), I could probably have had the 'first rank' cold ones placed further forward on their bases and the 'rear rank' ones placed a bit further back, but that boat sailed before I realized the problem. What is the best solution here? Either staggering them or having a deeper movement tray muddles up 'base to base' for flank attacks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Remove them from the bases and re base them, send me your name and address and i will mail you some free bases if you like.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

stagering would be aceptable as long as you explaiin why to your opponent


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Remove them from the bases and re base them, send me your name and address and i will mail you some free bases if you like.


A generous offer, but as I live in Canada the shipping is more than I'm willing to put someone out for. Fortunately, my laziness regarding bases has made my life easier: they are currently more or less undecorates, so it's a simple matter of my trusty hobby knife and a new glue job. The front knights are far enough ahead that base to base with the enemy won't work, but that can just be measured. I'm fairly certain this was not an issue the design team really contemplated, as there was little purpose to a second rank of cold one knights in 7e, and the models are otherwise fantastic.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

It's apparently too late, but if this happens again in the future try heating the tails with a hair dryer (lowest setting that heats the plastic) then gently bend the tails until they're out of the way. I know I have trouble aligning my cold one knights, but then I have 5 different types in my army (4 versions of Dark Elf and a couple of new lizardman coldies). This technique doesn't work on metal minis, unfortunately.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

With the cavalry I've just finished I put a strip of spare sprue between the bases as a divider between ranks and thats normally enough to sort out ranking problems and it has the added bonus of making the bases a little sturdier, admittedly its a few mil longer than base to base but I'm not to worried about that as I don't game that competatively.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Or you can do what I do:

Step 1: get clippers

Step 2: snip, snip, snip


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

they fit fine all you have to do is put them at a slight angle (about 30degrees) and all at the same angle 
/////
/////
like so


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Or what can often be done is put a bit of plasticard under the 2nd rank on the movement tray to get the 2nd rank elevated. this often has the result of positioning them better.


----------

